# Congatulations Necsus on the birth of your baby daughter!



## You little ripper!

*Congratulations Necsus!!!*

Tanti auguri ad entrambi per l'arrivo della vostra piccolina. Vi auguro ogni gioia e felicità.


----------



## emma1968

Un evento così importante  non può passare inosservato, quindi mi unisco a Charles nell'augurarvi ogni bene per la vostra piccina.
Emma


----------



## Saoul

Congratulazioni, e benvenuta in questo mondo alla piccola.


----------



## lsp

Wonderful news! Congratulations and many years of happiness, health and fulfillness to you and your family.


----------



## ElaineG

Congratulazioni a voi e la piccola principessa. Vi auguro ogni gioia e ogni bene.

(Forse avremo l'opportunità per un fidanzimento "in casa WRF" -- il nostro Alfry aspetta un maschio, e possiamo essere sicuri che tutti e due avranno le doti linguistiche incredibili -- che ne dite?)


----------



## Necsus

Da parte di Margherita grazie a tutti di vero cuore per gli auguri !!!
Giusto il tempo di imparare a digitare sulla tastiera del pc e poi vi ringrazierà lei di persona!


----------



## Idioteque

Congratulazioni, Necsus!  Tanti auguri alla piccola Margherita!!!


----------



## moodywop

Tantissimi auguri alla mamma e al papà e un affettuoso benvenuto alla piccola Margherita


----------



## Elisa68

Auguri di cuore!


----------

